# 3P "show mode" questions



## BuffetBarbeque (Sep 30, 2014)

Recently installed air lift 3P system on my mk4 r32 and I'm curious as to how show mode really works. If I leave show mode on say while i'm at work will I come out to a dead battery? I've used it a couple of times so far to raise my car up as i'm walking to it and the compressor comes on for a couple seconds and then turns off and it will keep doing this until the tank is full again is this normal?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Congratulation on your new air ride (any pics?). So show mode when activated will stay on for one ignition cycle, once you start the car you'd need to set the show mode to "on" again. Show mode allows you to air up or down without the car running. A settings that can affect battery drainage while in this mode and the suspension is left aired up is if the "preset maintain" is turn on. Secondly if you have a leak, the manifold will cycle the compressor/s to maintain the set tank pressure. As a safeguard the 3P "minimum battery voltage" is set to 11V. by default this can be set between 10-14V. if your concern with battery drain this setting should be set to 13V. this won't let the compressor start until car is running. Hope this help


----------



## oreogallego (Oct 10, 2014)

*"stuck" in show mode*

Hi, I recently purchased a B6 Passat and it came with an airlift system and a 3P controller. The previous owner told me that it kept draining the battery while the car was off so he reverted to just pulling the fuse on the air system when parked. I have tried to turn show mode off but when I do the controller just turns off. I'm pretty new to all of this so take it all with a grain of salt.


----------

